# Help Alger mi forest lake area



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey guys I'm starting to trout fish more and I was looking at my map where my property is located. Forest lake in Alger. Theres the rifle river and a bunch of other streams and places on state land. Any of them good for trout? I'll probably only go once or twice a year so was looking for a starting point.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

Bob Bedford's book "Flyfishers Guide to Michigan" has lots of good info on NE Michigan Streams. My copy was $13. Sure you can find it on Amazon. It's worth it.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Jim Bedford. Trout Streams of Michigan is a good guide too.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

You could start by reading some of the Rifle river threads and you can float it in a canoe to find your fish.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Stop by my house sometime and I will point you to some likely spots.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If those tiny streams flow cold in summer, they will hold Brookies, and Browns. Some might mostly have Browns. You can enter a river or stream at road crossings, and wade around to fish. On State or Federal land you can walk the banks anywhere. A shorter light action flyrod, with a small spinning reel with 6# (or 4#) monofilament line, a container of crawlers, and old creel, some hooks and splitshot, and you are set for small stream fishing. Or, if you want to get crazy, learn how to fish small streams with flyrods. Anything goes. Read the regs first, in case there are restrictions of any sort on the waters you want to fish. 

The Rifle is very near, and is a great place to start. Be extremely careful of falling Ash trees along it's valley. On windy days it is downright dangerous.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cool thanks everyone for the book referrals and the info. I figured to start on the rifle river. Forest lake has a couple public acces spots on the rifle. I'm guessing full waders on that? Is it pretty good fishing? What type of trout on there? My other thoughts were to hit the state land by there and just explore some streams. Hoping to find some secret honeys holes...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> If those tiny streams flow cold in summer, they will hold Brookies, and Browns. Some might mostly have Browns. You can enter a river or stream at road crossings, and wade around to fish. On State or Federal land you can walk the banks anywhere. A shorter light action flyrod, with a small spinning reel with 6# (or 4#) monofilament line, a container of crawlers, and old creel, some hooks and splitshot, and you are set for small stream fishing. Or, if you want to get crazy, learn how to fish small streams with flyrods. Anything goes. Read the regs first, in case there are restrictions of any sort on the waters you want to fish.
> 
> The Rifle is very near, and is a great place to start. Be extremely careful of falling Ash trees along it's valley. On windy days it is downright dangerous.


Salted shiners work well in this area. Night fishing once you know the water is extremely good. Get a worm blower also. A night crawler floating through a hole on a moon lit night is explosive.


----------

